# Fence talk



## makfence (Nov 5, 2005)

I`ve been a carpenter for 34 years. Starting my own fence co. specializing in custom wood fencing. Like to hear from all you fence guys out there. Mak.:thumbup:


----------



## ElmForest (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not a fence guy but I have a question. Do you know of any suppliers of split rail in the NY/New Eng. area? I'm going to be fencing off part of my seven acres to keep Rec. vehicles out.


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

makfence said:


> I`ve been a carpenter for 34 years. Starting my own fence co. specializing in custom wood fencing. Like to hear from all you fence guys out there. Mak.:thumbup:



I think that now days customers go to a Home Depot of something of that sort and price out material cost for a prefab fence. Then they seem calculate how much they think it should cost. There is no doubt custom built fence could definatley be better, but the cost tends to be higher!!!

Bob


----------



## ElmForest (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes but alot of what Home Cheapo sells is junk. Then when their 'inexpensive' fence falls apart they call Mak!:thumbsup:


----------



## makfence (Nov 5, 2005)

YES Home chepo dosen`t sell quality fencing. Alot o people don`t know the difference. they pay as much from home chepo as they would a reputable fence co. In some cases. Elm I get my fence supplies from spaulding fence and supply co inc. in Worcester Mass.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElmForest (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We have three giant fence companies out here. One has at least 30 flat bed trucks, you can see them in thier yard from the road sometimes. There are people who going to use Home Depot for thier fence, but they will be building it themselves most likely, so HD isn't your competition. One of these giant fence companies even acts as a retailer, they will sell anybody off the street pickets, posts, split rails anything they install they will sell the homeowner.

We also have a few companies that also do some "do it yourself" work for homeowners, such as sell them all the materials, dig the holes and set the posts, then the homeowner puts up the rails and pickets. I think that must be a lucrative market because a long time ago I got a quote for them and it was only about 15% cheaper then having another fence company do the whole thing!


----------



## topnotchfences (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello, I am new here, I own a fence company in Louisiana. Been in business for about 3 years now. We build Residential & Commercial fences, custom wood, chain link, vinyl, aluminum and wrought iron. We are a dealer/distributor for Stay-Tite Fence and we also design and install wildlife fences. I would like any advice you may have on customer quotes and job scheduling you know. That seems the one area we are having trouble organizing.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Great to have you here. Thanks for joining!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, topnotchfences!!!


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Nice to see some more fence guys here. :thumbsup:


----------



## zoso (Oct 7, 2005)

Another fencer here. I don't get the impression I'm competing with the depot, and the big guys out here need to make some changes, or they are going to fall from high above. My biggest problem is finding crews. If you guys know of anyone in the mid atlantic region or Los Angeles, I'm always looking for folks. 

Cheers! Fencers get the chicks.


----------

